
Harvard’s Exclusionary and Elitist All-Male Clubs - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/13/opinion/harvards-exclusionary-and-elitist-all-male-clubs.html?mabReward=A7
======
douche
The only reason anyone complains is because they are all-male clubs, and are
prestigious. Nobody would give two shits if it was an exclusive female-only
"Women in Coding" group, or an exclusive Native American club, or a Jewish
student group, etc, etc ad nauseum. Those are fine, hell, they are even
praised.

But if a bunch of dudes, especially a bunch of mostly white dudes, want to
hang out and form an organization, get out the torches and pitchforks.

